# Lot of 5 - Silver American Eagle Coins for $116



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Lot of 5* - 2014 1 Troy Oz .999 Fine Silver American Eagle Coins SKU30461

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-5-20...er-American-Eagle-Coins-SKU30461/380870687155

$115.95

Seller is Modern Coin Mart http://www.moderncoinmart.com/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I just bought one lot of five for the heck of it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yep, me too


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Boy they shipped FAST!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have concerns.

the definition of the stamp of the round is actually better than those from APMEX, but when I drop the rounds against each other they SOUND COMPLETELY DIFFERENT then when I drop rounds of other mints against each other. (picture holding 5 rounds in one hand and loosely dropping them into your other hand) 

The sound is completely different!!! ALSO, the weight is different. I'm only using a food scale, and on grams the one's I get from APMEX and my usual local guy are 1-2 grams heavier than what these weigh in on.

I do NOT have an acid test kit, but I am absolutely going to acid burn one to see what's what as soon as I either buy a kit or find someone to do it for me (read as: RTFN)

I do NOT like different sounds, and different weights... I have concerns...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll have to check into that as well.

There was a guy "most wanted" for making millions of $$$ worth of counterfeit casino tokens. Sound was what tipped him off to metal composition. 

When I get mine, I'll have to go have them tested as well.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Fakes/counterfeits happen. A while back there were fake Morgan silver dollars appearing on the market. My local coin shop had one and I bought it for what he paid for it. No guarantee as to silver content. To the regular consumer, there would be no difference. To someone who is holding a similar coin and comparing the two it is a noticeable difference. It is like counterfeit FIAT dollars. If you work at a bank you would feel the difference right off, to most people never notice.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well you can get 5 US mint 1 oz Eagles for about $130. So that's only $14 more. If you go through the add on the back of the the NRA magazine its cheaper but you can only get 3 at the reduced price. Im ordering 3 this fall when hours pick up and I'll let you know.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a acid test kit, if someone wants to send me one... You will have my personal address, so I promise to send back next day... 




This space for rent.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks invision,

I might take you up on that or run down the street to a numismatic coin shop, but I'm starting to feel much more comfortable about these for a few reasons.


I have rare earth magnets and they dont have any special drag or pull compared to my other rounds
I tried weighing them again and they are consistent with my other rounds. 32g 2x and 31g 1x on each round. I have no idea why my food scale does that, but it's these 5 and 5 other rounds, all the same.
The sound difference doesnt seem as extreme as when I first posted, in fact it's very slight and maybe the way I'm holding my hand from one stack to the other, but it seemed much more distinct previously.
I tried putting an ice cube on both of the rounds, these and buffalo, ice started melting immediately and the entire coin was cold right away in fact so much so that it left a condensation mark on the piece of plastic below it and yet the rounds had been room tempurature and if anything slightly warmer since being handled to weigh and sound test.

maybe I tested against some rounds that were in my stack that are bad and it was THOSE that are questionable? or perhaps I just wasnt being consistent enough and slight differences led me to have a false impression.

Either way, I don't think they are dodgy, they seem to be 100% consistent with my other rounds and I'm sorry if I prematurely raised any alarms about this.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll bet an easy test would be to simply try to sell one to someone who really knows them well.... like a really reputable coin dealer. He'd probably tell you right away if he had any concerns about the coins you were trying to sell.

Drag from a Rare earth magnet?!?!?! 
That would make me HIGHLY suspect of the metal purity!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I'll bet an easy test would be to simply try to sell one to someone who really knows them well.... like a really reputable coin dealer. He'd probably tell you right away if he had any concerns about the coins you were trying to sell.
> 
> Drag from a Rare earth magnet?!?!?!
> That would make me HIGHLY suspect of the metal purity!!


I've been reading about it, it's kind of interesting. it's called paramagnetism and hopefully I'm not butchering the scientific facts but basically the magnet is producing it's own drag simply by being in contact with a non-magnetic metal.

here's a couple of the links I was reading.

http://opencurrency.com/3-quick-ways-to-help-tell-real-silver-from-fake-silver/

there's quite a bit in the comments about this magnetic behavior.

http://www.wikihow.com/Test-Silver


----------

